# Amtrak Mastercard (40,000 bonus points limited time offer open to all)



## supportamtrak (Jul 29, 2019)

amtrak mastercard is currently offering 40,000 bonus rewards with $2,500 of spend in 90 days


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 30, 2019)

supportamtrak said:


> amtrak mastercard is currently offering 40,000 bonus rewards with $2,500 of spend in 90 days



That would be for a new cardholder, and/or for the fee card? I am a current holder of the no-fee card, and have not seen that offer.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 30, 2019)

I searched around & found it! 40K sounds so sweet!!! Problem for me: I just canceled the 30K Card from a couple of years ago! Does playing the points game hurt your credit, when it comes to credit cards?


----------



## Chey (Jul 30, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> I searched around & found it! 40K sounds so sweet!!! Problem for me: I just canceled the 30K Card from a couple of years ago! Does playing the points game hurt your credit, when it comes to credit cards?



I *never* took the card from BofA. Had no reason to, BofA screwed over my mother-in-law's estate. I liked Chase, they have always done OK by me. I was sorry to give up their Amtrak Rewards, I never had any problems with them.

Lawyer told my husband there was no point in suing because BofA's resources were far greater than ours. If banks have that much power over us we're in deep sh*t


----------



## supportamtrak (Jul 30, 2019)

oregon pioneer said:


> That would be for a new cardholder, and/or for the fee card? I am a current holder of the no-fee card, and have not seen that offer.



i barely got the no fee card a month ago and applied yesterday for the with fee card and 40k bonus and got approved.


----------



## supportamtrak (Jul 30, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> I searched around & found it! 40K sounds so sweet!!! Problem for me: I just canceled the 30K Card from a couple of years ago! Does playing the points game hurt your credit, when it comes to credit cards?



Not sure about credit score, but got no fee card a month ago and applied and got approved for fee card and 40k bonus yesterday.


----------



## supportamtrak (Jul 30, 2019)

Chey said:


> I *never* took the card from BofA. Had no reason to, BofA screwed over my mother-in-law's estate. I liked Chase, they have always done OK by me. I was sorry to give up their Amtrak Rewards, I never had any problems with them.
> 
> Lawyer told my husband there was no point in suing because BofA's resources were far greater than ours. If banks have that much power over us we're in deep sh*t



I'm sorry to hear that. My relationship with BOA has always been great!


----------



## Chey (Jul 30, 2019)

supportamtrak said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My relationship with BOA has always been great!



Glad to hear it Watch your statements. Carefully.

The fact that they FAILED to close my mother-in-law's accounts after she died ruined us and my sister-in-law. We're told we can go after those who were wrongly paid by BofA afterwards; but that the BofA will fight any wrongdoing on their own part. Unfortunately ALL the wrongdoing was on their part.


----------



## Chey (Jul 30, 2019)

BTW, one of our neighbors told us they found a 20K debt on a BofA card they didn't even have. Identity theft. It took BofA **two years** to admit it wasn't their debt - after BofA sued them for it.

Asa far as I'm concerned this is the most crooked bank in this country.


----------



## Chey (Jul 30, 2019)

Chey said:


> BTW, one of our neighbors told us they found a 20K debt on a BofA card they didn't even have. Identity theft. It took BofA **two years** to admit it wasn't their debt - after BofA sued them for it.
> 
> Asa far as I'm concerned this is the most crooked bank in this country.



PSS Somewhere between 2006-2008 we saw billboards in Phoenix, where we had lived for about 40 years, advertising credit cards for those *without documents* at BofA. No other bank advertised this way. We had never seen anything like it before and have never seen anything like it since. We left Arizona in 2009, tired of the increase in crime and taxes.


----------



## Chessie (Jul 30, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> I searched around & found it! 40K sounds so sweet!!! Problem for me: I just canceled the 30K Card from a couple of years ago! Does playing the points game hurt your credit, when it comes to credit cards?



It will take a small hit in the range of 10 to 30 points but it will recover within a few months. Our credit scores fluctuate almost as much throughout billing cycles due to fluctuating debt to credit ratios. 

I have been hesitating about this card for quite a while and I think I might pull the trigger. 

Has the sign up bonus ever been higher than 40,000?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 30, 2019)

Not that I've seen!


----------



## C&O RR (Jul 30, 2019)

Apply now
*The Amtrak Guest Rewards® World Mastercard®*
*Get 40,000 bonus points* after you make $2,500 or more in purchases on your new card within 90 days of account opening. That's enough points to redeem for a trip to many of our over 500 destinations across the country

See Terms and Conditions for additional program and service details


----------



## seat38a (Aug 1, 2019)

The link above does not work. This is the main link: https://www.bankofamerica.com/credit-cards/products/amtrak-guest-rewards-credit-card/


----------



## yarrow (Aug 2, 2019)

i had the fee card for a few years(and the bonus that came with it). this spring i applied for the non-fee(12k pt bonus). got it and cancelled the fee card. saw on this thread about the 40k bonus now offered on the fee card. applied and was approved. that will be a nice journey for us. thanks for the heads up. my credit score is in the 700's so if it takes a hit with flipping cards that is ok with me


----------



## Pooh2 (Aug 5, 2019)

How long does it have to be between closing the fee card and applying again to get the new bonus?
I think it has been three years since opening the card, less than two years since closing it.


----------



## scrollmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

supportamtrak said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My relationship with BOA has always been great!


Mine as well. The couple times I've had a question concerning an issue they were promptly rectified. I love their app.. I can follow my accounts in extreme detail and have the ability to initiate any action with my accounts I need. And a big plus to me is they still allow screen copy of information I coose.


----------



## scrollmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> I searched around & found it! 40K sounds so sweet!!! Problem for me: I just canceled the 30K Card from a couple of years ago! Does playing the points game hurt your credit, when it comes to credit cards?


Canceling the card may produce a larger hit because it reduces your total credit limit available so makes your ratio of indebtedness to available credit higher. Crazy to me but it's how it works.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 6, 2019)

BTW if you do a mock booking you will be led to an application page where you will be offered an extra $100 statement credit on top of 40000 points. 

Even better!


----------



## scrollmaster (Aug 7, 2019)

troo troo tcrane said:


> BTW if you do a mock booking you will be led to an application page where you will be offered an extra $100 statement credit on top of 40000 points.
> 
> Even better!


What is a mock booking? I couldn't figure out how to make this happen.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 8, 2019)

oregon pioneer said:


> That would be for a new cardholder, and/or for the fee card? I am a current holder of the no-fee card, and have not seen that offer.


Jennifer, I was just approved for it. I also hold a no fee card.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 12, 2019)

scrollmaster said:


> What is a mock booking? I couldn't figure out how to make this happen.



Mock booking is the lingo used in some travel sites and it means you start the booking process without finishing. You just stop short at paying at the final screen. People do it to check the final real prices instead of the advertised prices.

If you can't find it I can send you a direct link.


----------

